# i want to go faster than 110mph



## king21 (Aug 27, 2007)

i have a 2006 altima 2.5 special edition how the hell can i get it to go faster than 110 cause damn that sucks a55 wha ecu do i have to get to change it thanks for the help


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

Buy another Nissan with a 3.5 in it...problem solved!


----------



## jakemax02 (Feb 16, 2008)

I have a 3.5 altima and top speed I did on it was 147mph it would not go any faster but with your problem I will go with a comp chip or something like that


----------



## sinning (Mar 28, 2008)

well start getting aftermarket parts headers, cold air intake, new plugs,wires, turbo if you want other then that i really dont know atleast not at the moment im working right now i can only right what comes to the top of my head....lol


----------



## jakemax02 (Feb 16, 2008)

watch out for the headers,sometimes sensor light pop on and stays on and that would be problem with emissions but headers and exhaust is a good choice.If you feel that car will go faster but it wont let it then you have to play with the comp.


----------



## superstar74 (May 7, 2012)

110 LOLOLOL sure its not the 2.5? i have cold air intake on my 03 3.5se with 117k miles and went 146, ran 14.7 in quarter


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

He said it's a 2.5...


----------

